# The bunnies have arrived!



## TEAM KART (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, only got two pics so far (darn digital camera batteries dead), but here they are!!



Tanner







and Pepper








They are both Netherland Dwarf rabbits. Tanner (mother)isabout 1.5 years old and Pepper (daughter) is still a baby at9 weeks old

They both seem to be adapting quite well to their new home.


----------



## allison (Oct 6, 2006)

They are adorable. I'm glad they are fitting in well.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm so glad we got to see pictures! I'm sure they're already loving their new home.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 7, 2006)

What cuties they are! They certainly look as if they love their hutch as well.


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 10, 2006)

They are very cute. I love the coloring.

I think you have some Netherland mixes though. Where did you get them from?

Looks like they've got a nice big home!

How are they adjusting?


----------



## Michaela (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh wow, they are beautiful!:hearts

And I still can't believe what a great hutch you made:shock:

One little thing though, are you sure they are netherlands? Where did you get them from?


----------



## Thumper1234 (Oct 11, 2006)

can that bun get me 15% off my car insurance? =) too cute


----------



## kathy5 (Feb 18, 2007)

:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 18, 2007)

*What bunny?*

*TEAM KART wrote: *


> Well, only got two pics so far (darn digital camera batteries dead), but here they are!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## binkies (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, I think there is a bit of a mix up! I was horse laughing when I saw those pictures.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh!

So are the people that sad they were cute, a little crazy? Or do youguys see bunnies when the rest of us see mechanical parts, lol!


----------



## Michaela (Feb 18, 2007)

Eh?! I commented on here about bunnies!!:shock:Where'd they go? Does everyone else see a piece ofmetal and a steering wheel? Are we all going crazy?!:craziness


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes I see metal and a steering wheel.I actually went back and looked at the pictures 10 times, thinking I'mmissing something. Then I said I know I'm getting old but Ididn't think I was going blind too.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 18, 2007)

So, when do I get to see the bunnies?

:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL. I just saw this, read a coupleposts and went to look at the pics again. No, no bunnies, Isee what you guys see too!:shock:

Oops.


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, I'd hoped I wasn't going crazy too! 
Everyone was talking about things like how cute they were, and I waslike "Is this supposed to be a joke? I feel dumb, I don't getit... those aren't bunnies.. :craziness "


----------



## clarkdef (Feb 18, 2007)

Now thats what I call a fine looking pair of rabbits.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 18, 2007)

:rofl:where are the bunnies,we wanna see bunnies!

cheryl


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 19, 2007)

No bunnies at all on your photobucket account...where'd the pics go...

:sad:


----------



## Blyre (Feb 19, 2007)

They must be some new breed. Can someone check ARBA on this? 

They certainly appear well fed. 

Wallace


----------



## storminstaffs (Feb 19, 2007)

weird looking nethie dwarfs :laugh:


----------



## kathy5 (Feb 19, 2007)

man I thought it was me or a pravite joke going

glad to know am not loosing my marbles


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 6, 2007)

Still waiting for 



 :colors:BUNNIES!:colors:


----------



## Butterfinger (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, seriously 
Bring on the bunnies! :bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh my...I thought I'd lost my mind for a minute there....:shock:

Especially with the accompanying bunny comments on age and breed...hehe!!!

:roflmao:


----------



## babybabbit (Apr 29, 2007)

me n ma friend and sis all choked when we readthe comments, "they're cute", we were thinking hang onna min, u lotthink metal stuff is cute.they both snorted orange juice up thier noseswhen they saw this.:scared:


----------

